# WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS! my first black and white shot.



## M.ALRAWAHI

This is my first Black and White shot betrayed.... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

What do you think?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I think I am going to do a show, and invite everyone to come look at my work in an art gallery. However, what the patrons will find on the walls where my work should be, is a map. A map to the location where the work can be seen. I will be waiting in the first gallery to hear what they think of my work.

That would be soooo cool!


----------



## mishele

LOL Someone didn't have his coffee this morning.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Au contraire! On my second cup!


----------



## slackercruster

Nice, clean!


----------



## Designer

M.ALRAWAHI said:


> What do you think?



I think I don't understand why this won an award.


----------



## Photographiend

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I think I am going to do a show, and invite everyone to come look at my work in an art gallery. However, what the patrons will find on the walls where my work should be, is a map. A map to the location where the work can be seen. I will be waiting in the first gallery to hear what they think of my work.
> 
> That would be soooo cool!



:mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky

M.ALRAWAHI said:


> ...........What do you think?



Meh.


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

It isn't an award it is just groups stuff.


----------



## Tuffythepug

What do I think ?     OK.   first it's not black and white it's black and gray;  mostly gray.    very little to hold one's interest in that shot.    It doesn't really work on any level for me.  But keep trying.  Next time try to get more contrast;    more diversity in tones.  Get a true black.  A true white and some gray tones in the middle.


----------



## LizardKing

It just annoy people here when you post a link to a photo instead of uploading it here... And it actually makes a lot of sense to me!


----------



## charlie76

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> I think I am going to do a show, and invite everyone to come look at my work in an art gallery. However, what the patrons will find on the walls where my work should be, is a map. A map to the location where the work can be seen. I will be waiting in the first gallery to hear what they think of my work.
> 
> That would be soooo cool!



LOL...wicked funny, man


----------



## charlie76

I think the pic is interesting....heavy on the minimalism, but ok.


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

I'll consider that, Thnx.


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

Yep.


----------



## Rick58

The bird seems to be saying "WTF"


----------



## Ballistics

WWJD


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

Rick58 said:


> The bird seems to be saying "WTF"


LOL


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

Ballistics said:


> WWJD


WTFXX


----------



## o hey tyler

M.ALRAWAHI said:
			
		

> WTFXX



I don't know if you have noticed how unhelpful the posts thus far are, but you would be surprised if you actually posted the image in the thread. You know, like so we didn't have to click a link.


----------



## pixmedic

WWJDFTW

admittedly not very helpful either. but I was briefly amused.


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

pixmedic said:


> WWJDFTW
> 
> admittedly not very helpful either. but I was briefly amused.


LOL!


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

UP


----------



## MLeeK

M.ALRAWAHI said:


> UP



? Is there a point in this?


----------



## o hey tyler

o hey tyler said:


> I don't know if you have noticed how unhelpful the posts thus far are, but you would be surprised if you actually posted the image in the thread. You know, like so we didn't have to click a link.





M.ALRAWAHI said:


> UP



See quoted post for the reason as to why you haven't received an adequate amount of C&C.


----------



## ceejtank

I agree with bitter jeweler with me not wanting to go somewhere else to see the pics. 

After looking at the pic.. I don't want to sound like a "nay sayer".. but this shot is horrible.  Its mostly grey, with 1 bird sitting on a line.  Extremely uninteresting subject/matter/lines.  It looks kind of blurry too.  Needs more black and white, and less grey and black. If someone gave this picture to me as a gift for something, I would wonder if I hit and killed their family with a car and this picture is their way of exacting vengeance on me.

That being said - try shooting an actual subject.  

This may seem harsh.. but I hate going to outside links.. and when I do need to go to them.. and they're of a shot that is terrible, and its not asking for C&C just what I think.. you get what I think.. and the unfiltered version.


----------



## jake337

Razzle dazzle


----------



## amolitor

Clicking IS super hard. I'm so glad I can navigate these forums without any clicking, for instance.


----------



## Jaemie




----------



## amolitor

Do you own the copyright on that video?

AH HA HA HAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## Jaemie

amolitor said:


> Do you own the copyright on that video?
> 
> AH HA HA HAHAHHAHAHAH!



The cat probably owns it. If OMG Cat sues me, I'll try to settle with sushi.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

CAN't POAST OTHURS PICHURES TO TEECH THEM HOW TO POAST PICHURES

cruel world.....................


----------



## Stradawhovious

Rotanimod said:


> This what people wanted. No treasure maps or messy links.
> 
> [pic removed]
> 
> 
> betrayed.... by M.ALRAWAHI95 &#9819;, on Flickr
> 
> For what it's worth, I really like this photo. Great lines. Good minimilasm. Nice use of empty space.



Ironically, you're breaking forum rules by posting that here since it's not your photo.

Gotta love it!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Stradawhovious said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> This what people wanted. No treasure maps or messy links.
> 
> [pic removed]
> 
> 
> betrayed.... by M.ALRAWAHI95 &#9819;, on Flickr
> 
> For what it's worth, I really like this photo. Great lines. Good minimilasm. Nice use of empty space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, you're breaking forum rules by posting that here since it's not your photo.
> 
> Gotta love it!
Click to expand...


Webmasters log 8/15/12
--Rotanimod posts someone else's picture to teach them how to post picture
--Rotanimod feels great about himself for helping others
--Rotanimod realizes he cannot post other's pictures to teach them how to post pictures
--Rotanimod removes the picture 
--Rotanimod attempts to include BB code with one character stripped and instruct OP to edit/copy/paste in his original post 
ERR: fails
--Rotanimod attempt's to furnish BB code without image fail
ERR: All aboard the Fail Boat, first stop Rotanimod
--Rotanimod subverts into temporary state of internet rage and use 6-size font to yell at the world
--Rotanimod has logged off


----------



## o hey tyler

Lol ^


----------



## DScience

Oh the irony. Apparently clicking a link is sooooo much harder then coming to a thread, and not only writing a useless post to try and attract attention, but to CONTINUE coming back to the thread, liking everyone who agrees with you (getting attention) and continuing to act like you were personally offended. I just don't understand. 

I can see the benefit of posting the actual photo in the thread, but what I don't understand is the unconscious, negative behavior that follows what could otherwise just be ignored. If you don't like 'clicking a link' then just exit the thread. There is no need to generate negative attitudes either way! 

Cultivate the positive, abort the negative!


----------



## seakritter

I think I'm going to post a really crappy pic on another site so  I can get a lot of people to post on my thread, what a mastermind.


----------



## ceejtank

He's essentially saying.. I want you to spend your time critiquing my photo.   Go to this website where I posted it, I could link it in here properly, but I want you to take more time out of your day to go to it, then swithc between tabs/windows and tell me whats wrong with it.

If you're looking for C&C you should provide the picture (and as much info as possible) with it, to enable people donating their time to offer their opinion to give their opinion as easy as possible.


----------



## o hey tyler

DScience said:
			
		

> Oh the irony. Apparently clicking a link is sooooo much harder then coming to a thread, and not only writing a useless post to try and attract attention, but to CONTINUE coming back to the thread, liking everyone who agrees with you (getting attention) and continuing to act like you were personally offended. I just don't understand.
> 
> I can see the benefit of posting the actual photo in the thread, but what I don't understand is the unconscious, negative behavior that follows what could otherwise just be ignored. If you don't like 'clicking a link' then just exit the thread. There is no need to generate negative attitudes either way!
> 
> Cultivate the positive, abort the negative!



Okay, am I the only one that sees the irony in this post? 

You clicked on this thread, made no comment on the photo, yet instead you decided to belittle people that asked the OP to directly post the image to the thread.

Nice logic dude! That will take you places. ;-)


----------



## Ballistics

DScience said:


> Oh the irony. Apparently clicking a link is sooooo much harder then coming to a thread, and not only writing a useless post to try and attract attention, but to CONTINUE coming back to the thread, liking everyone who agrees with you (getting attention) and continuing to act like you were personally offended. I just don't understand.
> 
> I can see the benefit of posting the actual photo in the thread, but what I don't understand is the unconscious, negative behavior that follows what could otherwise just be ignored. If you don't like 'clicking a link' then just exit the thread. There is no need to generate negative attitudes either way!
> 
> Cultivate the positive, abort the negative!




Oddly enough, I actually agree with this post.


----------



## o hey tyler

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, I actually agree with this post.



Yet you didn't click on the link to provide C&C either. Interesting...


----------



## charlie76

Reason:  without order...there is only chaos!!

If some people start just posting links...then more...then there will be links to links...then more....yadda yadda. We are creatures of habit for a reason....order encourages stability....and who can't use a little stability..?


----------



## Ballistics

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I actually agree with this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you didn't click on the link to provide C&C either. Interesting...
Click to expand...


Do you not read posts anymore?


----------



## o hey tyler

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Do you not read posts anymore?



I did read your post, and you didn't offer insight to the OP just as DScience neglected to do. What else is there to read?


----------



## Ballistics

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not read posts anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read your post, and you didn't offer insight to the OP just as DScience neglected to do. What else is there to read?
Click to expand...





> Apparently clicking a link is sooooo much harder then coming to a thread, and not only writing a useless post to try and attract attention, but to CONTINUE coming back to the thread, liking everyone who agrees with you (getting attention) and continuing to act like you were personally offended. I just don't understand.
> 
> I can see the benefit of posting the actual photo in the thread, but what I don't understand is the unconscious, negative behavior that follows what could otherwise just be ignored. If you don't like 'clicking a link' then just exit the thread. There is no need to generate negative attitudes either way!
> 
> Cultivate the positive, abort the negative!



He's saying (paraphrased):

- Don't complain about links only to waste more time by bitching about the link vs just clicking it and giving insight. ( and by ***** I mean comparing clicking a link which takes a fraction of a second, to having people show up to one gallery only to have them led to another. I get it's a joke, but c'mon) 
- If you don't like clicking links, just leave the thread.
- All the negativity sucks and there are people here who make things out to be way worse than they actually are, or if a rule is broken that they are having some sort of crime committed against them personally.

I agree with this. 

I clicked the link, but I'm not deep enough to respond about the image.


----------



## KmH

This train has run off the tracks, and is going nowhere.


----------

